# Texas Man Spends Over 2 Million Dollars on Back Yard Pool



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2014)

Man from Austin, Texas spends over 2 million dollars on back yard pool...http://www.odditycentral.com/archit...ng-his-backyard-into-four-pool-waterpark.html


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2014)

Saw this on Extreme Pools on TV a while back.  ... way too many millionaires in Houston-Austin area.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2014)

Nothing new, really!


----------

